# my baby pug!



## baby_love (Mar 9, 2007)

this is my son, Scout.  haha.  he was born on thanksgiving and he's an apricot pug.  sry if these are a little big!!









(my sister and scout)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enjoy!!

*UPDATED!!!*
Scout is now 7 months old and is the love of my life.  














(the last one isn't Scout, it's his friend Beatrice)


----------



## Corien (Mar 9, 2007)

Aaaw! That is just so cute! He has really big eyes!


----------



## baby_love (Mar 9, 2007)

Scout and I say thank you!!  haha yeah, his eyes are HUGE...I think he sort of looks like ET.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 9, 2007)

OMG he is soooo cute!


----------



## msmack (Mar 10, 2007)

he is deadly cute! ohh my .. and scout looks like a suiting name for him!


----------



## labwom (Mar 10, 2007)

Adorable! I LOVE pugs!!!


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Mar 10, 2007)

AWWW!


He's so tiny and adorable!​


----------



## Alexa (Mar 10, 2007)

ohh my GODDDDD HOW CUTE!! him and my pug, Cody could be brothers! Cody looked soo much like thta when he was little (just diff coloring)


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 11, 2007)

Heheheh I love him!!!! Please keep posting pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love pugs!


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 11, 2007)

What a cute baby! Puppies are so much love, congratulations!


----------



## mbee (Mar 11, 2007)

awww!  me and my puppy went to petsmart today and there was a pug socialization group.  20 pugs all playing!! too cute!  scout's little face is soo adorable!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Mar 11, 2007)

_*You've been Pugged!!

(I love him)*_


----------



## Sanne (Mar 12, 2007)

that's soooo sweet!!! I wanna hold him


----------



## SandMantas (Mar 17, 2007)

So cute!!!


----------

